# Shorts - Not a Lycra Kinda Guy?



## TripleB

Just getting into cycling and I'm about 30 pounds overweight due to inactivity after microfracture knee surgery. I don't think it would matter even if I wasn't overweight.

What cycle short options do I have instead of the lycra cycling shorts?

Even when I was a lean 180 pound runner I would not wear lycra type shorts...they are just not me :blush2:

Also, if I can't find any locally, where is the best place to purchase them and does anyone offer a free return policy?

Thanks.

TripleB


----------



## Newnan3

You should wear some capri pants....


----------



## JasonLopez

Get bibs and a jersey.

Put on some board shorts.

Profit.





Seriously, don't be one of those weirdo's who walk around showing their bulge off.
(When I ride my MTB I do this because...it's just not right wearing all lycra on a MTB.)


----------



## brianmcg

Mountain bike shorts. Look like regular shorts but with a liner.

I bought a bunch of jogging shorts at Target. Then I got a few pairs of these : 
Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Liner Short: Clothing

They are short liners. Wear them under anything and turn your whole wardrobe into cycling wear. These are NOT bike shorts, as one reviewer on amazon did not realize until they were on a long ride and everyone could see his junk. They fit a lot nicer than regular bike shorts, not so much compression.

Even though I'm on the road all the time, I ride a touring bike and dress what I call mtn bike casual.


----------



## brianmcg

JasonLopez said:


> Get bibs and a jersey.
> 
> Put on some board shorts.
> 
> Profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, don't be one of those weirdo's who walk around showing their bulge off.
> (When I ride my MTB I do this because...it's just not right wearing all lycra on a MTB.)


I've been thinking of getting some really wild printed board shorts and cutting out the junk holder and wearing a liner underneath. That would be fun.

Oh man. Just found a cool pair: Guiness Black and Tan shorts.

View attachment 275068


----------



## jchick

I started with spandex shorts under a pair of gym shorts along with 40 extra pounds. If you stick with it you will loose that extra weight, switch to bibs or cycling shorts, and start shaving your legs. Wear what ever makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

IMO, just get the cycling shorts.

But, you can also get some baggy shorts to wear over them. I think that road shorts are a better liner than the liners in mountain bike shorts. All kinds of shorts work well enough once they're layered over road shorts. I've been curious about board shorts myself. Hiking shorts are fine, I've been known to wear the upper 60% of a pair of Carhartts, whatever.


----------



## yoshirama

Sometimes I wear jeans (blasphemy!) over lycra shorts. But lycra is most comfortable not because of wind resistance nor sexiness, but because it provides decent padding and doesn't chafe your bottom. You will be so happy when your butt doesn't develop sweat rashes or butt pimples from wearing uncomfortable underwear.


----------



## qwertasdfg24

When u ride slowly, any shorts will do. I did a 40 miles ride(was on my bike for 4 hours!) with a couple of beginner rider at a very leisury pace with jeans shorts, very comfortable, no problem

I tried to wear the same jeans shorts on a solo ride at a much more intense pace for one hour, and i started noticing uncomfortable chafing against jeans, lycra under any of your regular shorts as mentioned above is a good idea.


----------



## kbwh

Get proper cycling shorts. You'll get used to it.
Baggy shorts on the road are plain wrong.
And shave your legs.


----------



## NJBiker72

Mountain bike shorts. Basically padded baggies. 

Plus all the extra wind resistance will help you lose the weight. 

You can find them in big box sports stores like Sports authority and Dick's or online at places like pricepoint.com or performancebike.com. Or even Amazon. 

Don't buy a lot. Mine don't even get used for spin class anymore. If you stick with this sport you will become a lycra guy


----------



## TripleB

*So my best bet (ie: offers padding to save my tail, but allows me to be comfortable in what I'm wearing) is to get road cycling shorts and then over them wear whatever type of shorts I'm comfortable in?

As far as shirts, I've got many "dri fit" type of shirts I used for tennis and running. I assume they will be OK? Now that I'm 30 pounds overweight they are no longer loose on me.

Thanks for all the help/input.

TripleB*


----------



## TripleB

brianmcg said:


> I bought a bunch of jogging shorts at Target. Then I got a few pairs of these :
> Amazon.com: Pearl Izumi Men's Liner Short: Clothing


How does the sizing on these run? ie: if I wear pants with a 34" waist, what size should I order?

Thanks.

TripleB


----------



## brianmcg

TripleB said:


> How does the sizing on these run? ie: if I wear pants with a 34" waist, what size should I order?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> TripleB


I have the same waist. I ordered the xl and they are a smidge loose. They feel fine, but may get baggy if I lose a few pounds. I will probably order some in large next time.


----------



## ammodawg

TripleB said:


> *So my best bet (ie: offers padding to save my tail, but allows me to be comfortable in what I'm wearing) is to get road cycling shorts and then over them wear whatever type of shorts I'm comfortable in?
> 
> As far as shirts, I've got many "dri fit" type of shirts I used for tennis and running. I assume they will be OK? Now that I'm 30 pounds overweight they are no longer loose on me.
> 
> Thanks for all the help/input.
> 
> TripleB*


Thats basically what I do. I am waaaaay overweight because, well life happens and I didn't pay attention. Anyways to keep from having people lose control of their vehciles at the sight of me in Lycra (basically think of trying to cram a whale into a dolphine skin) I wear some MTB shorts over the top and a dri fit shirt. Not the most aerodynamic but it makes for a safer community, visually.


----------



## SGMDWK

When I started to ride again, I thought as you do. I bought a pair of MTB shorts, with a liner. I quickly learned to hate the things. The liner is too short in the back, so It feels like it is pulling down. The baggy legs ride up uncomfortably and I constantly have to pull them down while I ride. After a couple of weeks, I bought some "real" cycling shorts and I haven't used the MTB shorts since. You have to get over this cring what others think of your looks and go with what is practical.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

TripleB said:


> So my best bet (ie: offers padding to save my tail, but allows me to be comfortable in what I'm wearing) is to get road cycling shorts and then over them wear whatever type of shorts I'm comfortable in?
> 
> As far as shirts, I've got many "dri fit" type of shirts I used for tennis and running. I assume they will be OK? Now that I'm 30 pounds overweight they are no longer loose on me.
> 
> Thanks for all the help/input.
> 
> TripleB


(font and color removed because they annoyed me.)

I think so. The big deal with a purpose-built cycling jersey is that it has a zipper in the front and three pockets in the back. I actually find both of those features very convenient, but if you don't need them, there's no reason that some other athletic shirt won't work fine. It really doesn't even have to be tight. I do prefer fitted clothing because it doesn't do weird stuff in the wind and if I'm doing a discipline in which I dismount and remount a lot or get behind the saddle sometimes, I like that I don't hook the saddle when I'm returning to a seated riding position. So it's up to you to decide if these are even an issue for you, and how important they are compared to how self-conscious you feel dressed up as a superhero.

The purpose of the chamois in a pair of road shorts isn't to pad your butt. Frankly, they don't do a good job of that anyway. It's to prevent chafing. I ride one of my bikes in street clothes all the time, and I'm pretty comfortable. The big difference is that when I'm commuting, I ride my bike for about fifteen minutes and try to remember that it's not a race. When I'm out on a "real" ride, I'm on the bike for a lot longer, and I'm likely to have a few real efforts, so I sweat and the chamois becomes much more important. While I choose a firmer saddle for my "serious" bikes, it's not that big a deal - I can ride those bikes in jeans too, it's really about how long I'm riding and whether or not I get gross and sweaty.


----------



## BostonG

AndrwSwitch said:


> The purpose of the chamois in a pair of road shorts isn't to pad your butt. Frankly, they don't do a good job of that anyway. It's to prevent chafing.


The purpose of the chamoise is to wick away sweat, which (as AndrwSwtich) points out, has the effect of preventing chaffing. 

Just wanted to clarify for the OP.


----------



## albert1028

I think that's a great question the OP posted for those who aren't comfortable wearing tight clothing. If it keeps you away from riding, I say do what you want that makes you comfortable riding. 

For me, i'm not use to wearing tight clothing, but I just said, if everyone else is wearing it, no reason to be self-conscious about it, if anything, I don't feel like an odd one out, but who knows. 

But I feel that if you get into more cycling, that it's worth a try, since they design cycling clothing for more than just looks and that there is a huge functional purpose behind them. I think more than likely, you'll probably have to adjust your clothing if you get more serious or ride longer than just for commuting purposes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

BostonG said:


> *The purpose of the chamoise is to wick away sweat*, which (as AndrwSwtich) points out, has the effect of preventing chaffing.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify for the OP.


um, no, it isn't.


----------



## nhluhr

TripleB said:


> *So my best bet (ie: offers padding to save my tail, but allows me to be comfortable in what I'm wearing) is to get road cycling shorts and then over them wear whatever type of shorts I'm comfortable in?
> 
> As far as shirts, I've got many "dri fit" type of shirts I used for tennis and running. I assume they will be OK? Now that I'm 30 pounds overweight they are no longer loose on me.
> 
> Thanks for all the help/input.
> 
> TripleB*


Loose is counterproductive for this type of shirt. When it's loose, all it does is create a pocket of air next to your skin. You want it to fit close to your skin so it can wick and begin evaporating your sweat.

Also, regarding your thread topic... Nobody is a "lycra kind of guy". You have people who are willing to put their silly self conscious insecurities aside for the sake of function and comfort, and you have the guys who haven't done that yet.

You're clearly in the second group. Maybe someday you can join the first group. Nobody cares if you have 30 pounds of extra weight. Wearing loose clothes isn't going to fool anybody anyway. The sooner you get over yourself, the sooner you'll be comfortable.


----------



## Srode

I used to be in the camp of no to lycra. I now have 4 pair of PI cycling shorts, very glad I made the change. Much more comfortable and appropriate on a road bike.


----------



## PJ352

Loose/ baggy/ layering/ liners never worked for me, but obviously works for some.

My advice is to try to overcome whatever notions you have towards Lycra and give either bibs or shorts a try. Similar to what some have offered, I think the longer, faster you ride the more you'll come to appreciate their cycling specific design.


----------



## RaptorTC

I'd definitely go with a pair of either road shorts or bibs and throw your choice of board shorts/athletic shorts over top. They will be more comfortable and if you ever decide you want to try the lycra look you'll be all ready to go. 

When I started riding my mountain bike I never thought I'd be that guy out there in lycra. Then I bought a pair of lycra shorts and was amazed at the level of comfort, better ventilation, and how much less I was getting my shorts caught on the nose of the saddle. I got tired of wearing and washing the same pair of shorts all the time, so I got a pair of bibs next. Even more comfortable than the shorts! No waistband to pinch, no drawstring to fiddle with, and no worries about showing some plumbers crack if the shorts ride down. Nowadays I have a good collection of bibs that I absolutely love and would never go back. In just about a year I went from a no lycra guy to a huge lycra fan. I've even started shaving my guns, but that's a whole different can of worms.


----------



## spade2you

On long rides, it's tough to beat a great pair of bib shorts. 

I briefly tried the baggy shorts. I didn't like how I seemed to slide around on the saddle.


----------



## JoePAz

TripleB said:


> Just getting into cycling and I'm about 30 pounds overweight due to inactivity after microfracture knee surgery. I don't think it would matter even if I wasn't overweight.
> 
> What cycle short options do I have instead of the lycra cycling shorts?
> 
> Even when I was a lean 180 pound runner I would not wear lycra type shorts...they are just not me :blush2:
> 
> Also, if I can't find any locally, where is the best place to purchase them and does anyone offer a free return policy?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> TripleB


Mtn bike shorts or just some shorts over the top of the Lycra. 

I wear the Lycra on my road bike and mtn bike. Not because of how they look, but because they are the best solution to riding. They keep all the important bits where they need to go and provide complete range of motion. I used to use Mtn bike baggies, but found they restricted my pedaling on hard climbs. So I just use lycra for all riding. The exception is when I take my 6 year old for little ride. Since I am going about 5 mph no need for the high performance stuff. I just use mtn baggies to get the saddle comfort I have become accustomed to with the chamois. 

My wife hates how they look, but I don't care about that as much as how they work on the bike. I a copy of "Bicycling" magazine with Patrick Dempsey (she has crush him and has often told me she would leave me for him in jest) on the cover. I tell her "See he wears this stuff too!" Then she looks at me with "that face". So ride what you are comfortable with, but the reason guys where they lycra crap is inspite of how they look. We use it because it works. BTW... I have never tried bibs, but I have no doubt they work as well.


----------



## JoePAz

TripleB said:


> *So my best bet (ie: offers padding to save my tail, but allows me to be comfortable in what I'm wearing) is to get road cycling shorts and then over them wear whatever type of shorts I'm comfortable in?
> 
> As far as shirts, I've got many "dri fit" type of shirts I used for tennis and running. I assume they will be OK? Now that I'm 30 pounds overweight they are no longer loose on me.
> 
> Thanks for all the help/input.
> 
> TripleB*



Shirts are fine... anything that is not cotton will work. 

Shorts... it depends... Try the plan you of wearing shorts over the top and see what happens. The biggest risk is that the seam in regulars shorts will be right down the middle and sitting on that may cause irritation. I came from Mtn biking and could wear just about any thing and not be in pain. However when I started road biking it became very important to use better lycra shorst and to make sure to not use underwear. The position on a road bike puts a lot more pressure down there and with expose any imperfections. These will show up as chaffing and lots of discomfort. So there is a risk the shorts over top could be an irritation point. Still it is reasonable to give it a try as every person is different.


----------



## 126driver

Most def baggies on the MTB. When you're riding the gnar and go down in the chunk they will literally save yer ass. I tried some cheap REI ones years ago and the fit sucked and rode up on my legs. I personally like the fit of Fox shorts and have a dozen pairs. But on road bike, lycra all the way. Bibs are the way to go.

And oh yeah - shave yer legs :thumbsup:


----------



## JoePAz

126driver said:


> And oh yeah - shave yer legs :thumbsup:


I still don't get why anyone would do this. Really... What is the point? And don't tell my because it "looks better". That is not a real reason.


----------



## heybrady

I was in the same boat a couple years back. Road some mtb and was not crazy about lycra shorts when I bought a road bike. I am 6'2", 220, and normally would not wear anything tight.

Short story long, I had a pair of PI Mtb baggies (liner and board shorts were separate) that I wore mtb. Also wore those on the road for the first few months. Honestly, they worked fine. No issues with the setup.

Last year I signed up for MS150, so figured I would get a pair of Lycra shorts that made more sense for a long ride, and the associated training leading up to it. Went with Performance Elite lycra. 

The first time riding with the lycra was night and day compared to the baggies. They were more comfortable, the pad was better, and they were much cooler in the heat. Since then I have only worn lycra on the road. The wife still laughs everytime I go for a ride, but who cares. 

If you are on the fence, get the baggies that are two pieces. That way you have plenty of options. You can wear the liner with athletic shorts, or wear lycra under the baggie shorts, or wear them as deisgned. After a little while, my guess is that you will become less self conscious. Because remember, everyone you think is laughing at you is probably not. And if they are, good for them. You are out exercising while they are criticizing.


----------



## 126driver

JoePAz said:


> I still don't get why anyone would do this. Really... What is the point? And don't tell my because it "looks better". That is not a real reason.


It's simple: Rule #33.  Kidding, kidding. 

I bought my roadbike to help with my MTB and tried wearing baggies at first, worried about what other people would think of me stuffed in lycra. I found that the baggies kept hanging up on the saddle after standing for a climb or sprint. Lycra is simply equipment while on the bike. Just do not hang out in your lycra for a post-ride brew. Keep pair of boardshorts in the truck for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mavtek

Lycra feels nice, who cares what people think, post count up!


----------



## rich_ji08

*Shave legs?*



jchick said:


> I started with spandex shorts under a pair of gym shorts along with 40 extra pounds. If you stick with you will loose that extra weight, switch to bibs or cycling shorts, and start shaving your legs. Wear what ever makes you feel comfortable.


Why should he have to shave his legs?


----------



## kbwh

It's what the cool boys do.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Enhance definition. Look sexier when oiled.


----------



## dgeesaman

I'm the same way - when I'm running I would never wear these kind of shorts.

But on the bike you will be very hard pressed to find an option as comfortable for rides over 10 miles. Sorry but there is no choice. Fortunately as a runner you're used to not stopping. Once you're on your bike in the spandex it's not nearly as bad. Buy good bib shorts in black color.


----------



## love4himies

Fashion rules state: Wear the appropriate clothes for the sport otherwise you will look out of place and more ridiculous than if you were wearing the appropriate ones!

I, personally, think men in road biking attire look pretty sexy.


----------



## JoePAz

dgeesaman said:


> I'm the same way - when I'm running I would never wear these kind of shorts.


This where block training for triathlons gets tricky. I have trishorts and while they look like bike shorts the are not the same. Anyway they are good for short bike rides and for runs as well as swims, but going for a run in bike clothes is an odd experience. The shorts work just fine, but you really feel out of place. During the tri it is no big deal, but in training people look at you funny. Oh well...

BTW I only run in tri shorts when doing block training were I do a ride and then quickly transition to a run.


----------



## spade2you

love4himies said:


> Fashion rules state: Wear the appropriate clothes for the sport otherwise you will look out of place and more ridiculous than if you were wearing the appropriate ones!
> 
> I, personally, think men in road biking attire look pretty sexy.


I'd like to think it's more functional than fashion. Bright jerseys are easier to see and allow racers to identify what team a rider up the road is on. 

The wicking fiber and chamois are worth a lot on a long ride. Compression cuffs are a really nice feature offered on some higher end shorts. The lack of flapping fabric means less chafing and doesn't slow me down since I have many miles to cover and other stuff to do with my day.


----------



## dgeesaman

JoePAz said:


> This where block training for triathlons gets tricky. I have trishorts and while they look like bike shorts the are not the same. Anyway they are good for short bike rides and for runs as well as swims, but going for a run in bike clothes is an odd experience. The shorts work just fine, but you really feel out of place. During the tri it is no big deal, but in training people look at you funny. Oh well...
> 
> BTW I only run in tri shorts when doing block training were I do a ride and then quickly transition to a run.


If you run in cycling shorts it looks like you're running to the toilet and are already too late.

At least with tri shorts on a brick workout you can take two seconds to pull regular shorts over them before you hit the road. Then you look a bit more like a runner. But in any case I don't know how triletes handle this, they probably don't give a hoot either way.


----------



## JoePAz

dgeesaman said:


> ...But in any case I don't know how triletes handle this, they probably don't give a hoot either way.


That is about right. Pure function over form as in an actual tri 2 seconds can be a placing or more in the final results. And for me part of block training is practicing the bike to run transition.


----------



## mikerp

dgeesaman said:


> If you run in cycling shorts it looks like you're running to the toilet and are already too late.


ROTFLMAO

OP, ok so you are 30 lbs overweight, stick with the no bike shirt that fits you and buy a decent pair of biking shorts with a pad/chamois, your body will appreciate it.

I can't believe we are still in the "I won't wear Lycra" mentality, I still have a few pair of barely worn lycra shorts with actual chamois liners from 30 years ago, I might have a pair of wool shorts as well. They were better than wearing regular shorts back then, the new shorts with panels, actual pads and material designed to wick moisture away, and compression bands are much better. Bike shorts are designed around the act of cycling, regular baggy shorts are designed for walking and standing (not the clown shorts that kids/adults wear below their a$$ going down to their calves - but that is a whole other discussion).


----------



## Camilo

spade2you said:


> On long rides, it's tough to beat a great pair of bib shorts.
> 
> I briefly tried the baggy shorts. I didn't like how I seemed to slide around on the saddle.


Same here. Baggy shorts just don't work for road bike riding. Maybe MTB where you're constantly shifting position, and maybe running errands/short rides. But for longer "steady state/position" type riding on a road bike, not so great.

I'm not svelte - maybe more like 10 lbs overweight, but I have a gut.

Just get some good bib shorts and if you're self conscious, just wear light baggie shorts over them.

A decent quality pair of bib shorts really, really, really can't be beat. There's a reason bike shorts are tight/lycra: snug shorts and chamois really work better than baggy. 

And bib type - because it's much more comfortable over a protruding belly!

I'm not self conscious at all about wearing the shorts. Was at first, but am not now. 

But when I am running errands and really don't want to be parading around in my lycra bibs, I just wear baggy cargo shorts over them. If they're typical length, they'll cover the bike shorts completely. If they're some sort of light/technical fabric type cargo shorts, they'll be flexible, comfortable enough to not interfere with the function of the tight fitting bibs.

I have a "liner" type bike short too - came with a set of baggy bike shorts. It really doesn't offer anything as far as "stealth" goes than the regular bike shorts when worn under cargo shorts. And it isn't nearly as well designed and comfortable.


----------



## Newnan3

If this guy can wear spandex so can you.....

Breaking the Cycle: Spandexplanation: My Spandex (lycra, skinsuit, & kit) Theory


----------



## 126driver

^^^Exactly. Mad props to that guy. Just ride.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

FWIW, baggies do all the same annoying things on a mountain bike. Sometimes it's worth putting up with them - shell shorts with better abrasion resistance for new riders or those in a discipline with a lot of crashing, shell shorts with better water resistance for riders who don't understand the concept of a fender. But I think a lot of it is fashion.


----------



## wanderinwalker

As others have said, you'll want to wear the clothing for the sport. Who cares as long as you're out riding! Definitely recommend proper Lycra, bibs or shorts (prefer bibs for comfort).


----------



## aclinjury

Dude.. if you have a good bod... the ladies will drool as they check out your tight buttock! Yesiree they will. You will become the object of desire! So get yerself in shape and put on those bibs! And shave that nether region too, you don't wanna gross people out with "wires" coming out of the lycra!


----------



## Newnan3

Whatever you do dont get the PI bibs that give you that male camel-toe look because thats not flattering at all. 

Ive noticed my junk looks best in Hincapie bibs. 

Rapha bibs are my favs but my junk doesnt look as formidable as in the hincapies.....YMMV.


----------



## kbwh

Exactly...


----------



## mikerp

126driver said:


> ^^^Exactly. Mad props to that guy. Just ride.


Ditto, the guy is sticking with it and working on his weight.


----------



## jacksdad

Form should follow function. This means wearing a couple parachutes on your legs (aka baggy shorts) is silly. 

If some guy can't help staring at your junk that's his problem. If it gets uncomfortable just tell him you pay $10 for referrals...if she's hot.


----------



## chudson0616

I wear a normal cycling jersey and put on a pair of lycra and a pair of mountain bike shorts over the lycra. Once my weight is down and feel more comfortable I will discard the bike shorts. Definitely try something like this. Lycra has that padding in the groin area where most other shorts dont.


----------



## GabooN85

I initially bought some lycra shorts and wore gym type shorts over top, along with an athletic or cycling jersey once I picked some up. I was skeptical at first just going lycra only, partially due to looks, but also I was just wearing regular shoes at the time. I'd gotten to the point where mentally I was ready to just wear the lycra shorts, and I was noticing I felt odd when I'd pass by another cyclist and they would see me wearing baggy shorts. But the day that my northwave shoes came in and I got my speedplay pedals installed I committed to just wearing a full cycling kit and never looked back. I still feel odd when off the bike, heading down to the basement of my apartment to get the bike, but once I'm on the road it feels normal and I'd like to think that most people who pass see it the same way as well.


----------

